# Expedia travel comp £1000



## cakesrnice (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought maybe some people would be up for giving this a go!



> Just when affording holidays is looking more tricky, an Expedia comp has gone up online to give people the chance to WIN a holiday voucher for £1000 to visit New York, Paris or Rome.
> 
> All you have to do to enter is jazz up an outline of a famous tourist building found at:
> 
> ...


----------

